# moving tivo settings and recordings to my weakknees drive



## thumpa33 (Aug 30, 2006)

how do I move my tivo settings and recordings to my weakknees drive? I got a 160gb drive(old one 80gb) when I plug it into tivo it powers up and get the tivo setup screen... but (ok I'm lazy) I don't want to reload the settings, season passes , etc manually, plus lose my recordings. I tried to follow the Hinsdale instructions but no go. help please? thanks

Thumpa


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

If it doesn't boot, then you'd have to try some recovery techniques, and even then, you aren't very likely to be able to save the recordings.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

go to www.MFSlive.org, download and boot from MFSlive-1.3b.iso and boot from same, copy your drive. After booting Linux execute the following.
backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/hdc
(note the spaces before /dev/hda and /dev/hdc)
good luck.


----------



## thumpa33 (Aug 30, 2006)

backup failed 

here's what I got:

Backup: /dev/hda10:success
To attempt backup anyway, try again with -E. -s is implied by -E
Restore failed: -: Success 

I tried it but said invalid option.

when I booted it shows my C drive in pc as hda
new larger tivo as hdb
old tivo as hdc
cdrom as hdd



any ideas?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Did you configure as follows?:
80GB on primary Master: blue connector on motherboard, far connector on primary IDE cable, drive jumpered to master.
CDROM as primary slave, middle connector on primary IDE cable, drive jumpered as slave.
160GB on secondary master. IDE connector black on motherboard, drive on last connector on IDE cable. Drive jumpered as Master. nothing connected to middle connector.
set your system to boot from CDROM in BIOS.
Boot from CDROM
at the first prompt after boot type the following line exactly as follows:

backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

this command is really 2 commands in one. It takes the output of the backup command and pipes it into the restore command. This is linux so make sure cases of letters and spaces are correct. Good Luck


----------



## thumpa33 (Aug 30, 2006)

this is how I had it according to hinsdale-how-to

hda Primary Master - should report the size of your Windows C: drive.

hdb Primary Slave -should report the full size of your new large upgrade drive.

hdc Secondary Master -should report the full size of your TiVo A drive (example 13.6GB for a 14hr)

hdd Secondary Slave - reports your cd-rom/cd-rw drive (if applicable)


I decided to double check the new drive(in case it got messed up in the attempt)...

grrrrr now it tells me it has a serious problem... tivo is attempting to fix it but will take up to 3 hrs???? wth?

man, this bites

p.s. rbtravis, ty for the help


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Suggest you use MFSlive.org, Hinsdale has know problems and Tiger has just returned after a three year absence while Spike at MSFlive.org has fixed Hinsdale problems and is delivering working code. Good Luck


----------



## thumpa33 (Aug 30, 2006)

ok, I tried it that way. no dice... I appear to have messed up my new drive now tivo can't use it, but the old drive still ok(whew)


----------



## visual_kool (May 20, 2008)

I came to this site with a similar question. I believe this answers all my questions. Thanks for the post.



rbtravis said:


> Did you configure as follows?:
> 80GB on primary Master: blue connector on motherboard, far connector on primary IDE cable, drive jumpered to master.
> CDROM as primary slave, middle connector on primary IDE cable, drive jumpered as slave.
> 160GB on secondary master. IDE connector black on motherboard, drive on last connector on IDE cable. Drive jumpered as Master. nothing connected to middle connector.
> ...


----------

